# Humminbird 728 mit Garmin Hand GPS verbinden



## Alexilallas (5. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

hat jemand von euch schon mal ein Humminbird mit einem Garmin Hand GPS verbunden?

Ich habe ein Humminbird 728 und ein Garmin Legend HCX

+ das passende Adapterkabel mit offenen Adern. Angeblich soll man das USB Kabel, was für Garmin und PC gedacht ist durchschneiden und mit dem Adapterkabel verbinden.

Wenn ich die beiden Kabel dann miteinander verbinde, also rot mit rot, schwarz mit schwarz, grün mit grün und weiss mit weiss - und das Humminbird einschalte, stürzt mein Hand GPS immer ab. Das Humminbird erkennt auch kein angeschlossenes Zubehör. Hab schon jegliche Kombinationen probiert, auch ohne Masse und 12V Kabel.

Hat sowas schon mal jemand gemacht und könnte mir einen Tip geben, was ich falsch mache?

Gruß Alex


----------



## satellit (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 728 mit Garmin Hand GPS verbinden*

Mich würde auch interessieren, wie ein externes GPS (vom PPC) anzuschließen ist.
Außerdem würde mich interessieren, wie man die aufgezeichneten Tracks dann aus dem Humminbird 728 wieder heraus bekommt und bearbeiten kann. Braucht man dazu dann noch das PC-Kabel und eine entsprechende Software?


----------



## Alexilallas (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 728 mit Garmin Hand GPS verbinden*

Also der Verkäufer von dem Adapterkabel konnte mir die Frage auch nicht beantworten. Obwohl es voher hieß, wenns Probleme beim Verbinden gibt, bräuchte ich nur anrufen.
Naja, ich soll mal bei Garmin anrufen sagt er, was ich auch gemacht hab.
Die sagen, ich soll meine Anliegen per Mail schicken, ob sie solche Daten rausgeben, sei aber sehr fraglich.

Toll, 30,- in Sand gesetzt #q

Kann also nur jedem raten, der sowas plant, sich vorher alle nötigen Infos zu besorgen. 

Petri!


----------



## bennson (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 728 mit Garmin Hand GPS verbinden*

Stoooooop !

Das Garmin USB Kabel liefert USB Daten.

Das Humminbird will aber RS232 Daten.

Du hast das Humminbird GPS Adapter Kabel mit 3 Adern richtig?

Aber dein Garmin Gerät bietet anscheind leider nur einen USB-Ausgang. Schade !

Siehe :

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=175308


----------



## bennson (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 728 mit Garmin Hand GPS verbinden*



satellit schrieb:


> Mich würde auch interessieren, wie ein externes GPS (vom PPC) anzuschließen ist.
> Außerdem würde mich interessieren, wie man die aufgezeichneten Tracks dann aus dem Humminbird 728 wieder heraus bekommt und bearbeiten kann. Braucht man dazu dann noch das PC-Kabel und eine entsprechende Software?




Die Tracks bekommst du mit Hummbird PC2 Kabel und Software vom Gerät runter !


Grüße


----------



## Alexilallas (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 728 mit Garmin Hand GPS verbinden*



bjay schrieb:


> Stoooooop !
> 
> Das Garmin USB Kabel liefert USB Daten.
> 
> ...



Das höre ich jetzt zum ersten Mal. Kein Wunder warum das nicht klappt.

Das Humminbird Adapterkabel hat vier Adern. Schwarz, rot grün und weiß.


----------



## gpsjunkie (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 728 mit Garmin Hand GPS verbinden*

Wo wir gerade dabei sind. Gibt es keine Möglichkeit eine normale GPS-Mouse anzuschliessen? Also selber am Kabel was basteln? Etwa wie diese?


----------



## bennson (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 728 mit Garmin Hand GPS verbinden*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade dabei sind. Gibt es keine Möglichkeit eine normale GPS-Mouse anzuschliessen? Also selber am Kabel was basteln? Etwa wie diese?





Dürfte kein Problem geben ! Stimmt alles

Humminbird PC2 cable + Db9 Male-male kupplung und dann müsste es rennen.


----------



## bennson (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 728 mit Garmin Hand GPS verbinden*



Alexilallas schrieb:


> Das höre ich jetzt zum ersten Mal. Kein Wunder warum das nicht klappt.
> 
> Das Humminbird Adapterkabel hat vier Adern. Schwarz, rot grün und weiß.




*Diese ArtNr?: AS HHGPS*



Rotes Kabel : 12 V
SChwarz: GND
Grün: NMEA IN
Weis: NMEA OUT


Wichtigste sind Grün und Weis.

Schade aber scheint mit deinem Gerät nicht zu laufen


----------



## Alexilallas (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 728 mit Garmin Hand GPS verbinden*



bjay schrieb:


> *Diese ArtNr?: AS HHGPS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja genau das ist das. 

So steht die Belegung auch in der Anleitung.

Tja, hab ich wohl Pech gehabt, aber Danke für deine Auskünfte. So hab ich mir weiteres stundenlanges Rumgebastel erspart :q

Gruß Alex


----------



## Eismann (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 728 mit Garmin Hand GPS verbinden*

Moin!



bjay schrieb:


> Dürfte kein Problem geben ! Stimmt alles
> 
> Humminbird PC2 cable + Db9 Male-male kupplung und dann müsste es rennen.



Gilt dasselbe Prinzip eigentlich für das Garmin eTrex H? Diesee Gerät ist ja mit einer seriellen Schnittstelle ausgestattet.

Gruß,

Eismann


----------



## bennson (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 728 mit Garmin Hand GPS verbinden*



Eismann schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Siehe:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=175308


----------



## Eismann (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 728 mit Garmin Hand GPS verbinden*

@bjay:

Danke#6


----------



## swip (11. März 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 728 mit Garmin Hand GPS verbinden*

Hallo bjay,

mich würde mal interessieren, welches Gerät du von HB mit welchem GPS auf dem beschriebendn Weg verbunden hast. Ich habs zwischen HB 728 und Alan Map 500 versucht. Das Elot reagiert aber nicht den Anschluss des GPS mit NMEA-Output. Normalerweise sollte es ja beim start selbstständig erkennen, dass ein GPS angeschlossen ist. Hier steht aber weiterhin "disconnected". Dass das Alan NMEA Daten mit 4800 Baud herausschickt, hab ich mit dem Laptop und dem kleinen freewaretool "NMEA-Monitor" überprüft, so dass von der Seite die Randbedingungen eigentlich stimmen.

Hast du noch andere Klimmzüge machen müssen oder hat das Verbinden der zwei Geräte mit den seriellen Kabeln und dem Genderchanger gelangt, um dann beim Anschalten des HB die GPS Funktionen nutzen zu. können?

Gruß
swip


----------



## bennson (11. März 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 728 mit Garmin Hand GPS verbinden*

Willst du die Kabel mit dem male-male adapter verbinden?

oder wie ist dein Gerät angeschlossen?


Den wenn man das M500 an den PC anschließt passiert folgendes:


Map500 output -> PC input
Pc output -> Map 500 input

wenn jetzt der Adapter dazwischen ist:

Map500 output -> Humminbird output
....

Also muss eine Kreuzung gegeben sein. ( Pin 2-3 tauschen )


----------



## swip (11. März 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 728 mit Garmin Hand GPS verbinden*

Hab zum Verbinden des Elots mit dem ALAN die beiden seriellen Kabel (PC-Anschlusskabel HB bzw. ALAN) mit dem male-male adapter verbunden. Hab also den von dir unter humminbird Echolot beschrieben Weg nachvollzogen. Hast du also noch was gebastelt um die pins zu kreuzen? Hört sich ja auch logisch an, da ich ja wie von dir dargestellt output auf output hänge. 

Gruß
swip


----------



## bennson (11. März 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 728 mit Garmin Hand GPS verbinden*

Sehe gerade das die male-male adapter Lösung nicht die eleganteste ist, da man ja nochwas ändern muss. ( Was ich auch mache )



Hier gibt es noch einen Adapter, welcher die Anschlüsse kreuzt. (ohne Gewähr, da ich ihn selber nicht getestet habe)

Aber damit hast du die Pins gekreuzt und musst nicht die Kabel ändern. 

Ich gehe zu 99% davon aus das es das richtige Produkt ist !!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Null-Modem-Adapt...uterzubehör_Kabel_Adapter?hash=item2c53678d27


Hoffe das es jetzt kein Problem ist.


// so habe es jetzt auch bestellt ! da ich sonst immer umgelötet habe finde ich den Adapter recht hilfreich


----------



## swip (12. März 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 728 mit Garmin Hand GPS verbinden*

Hallo Bjay,

hab den Null Modem Adapter (NMA) auch geordert. Den Male-Male Adapter brauch man ja trotzdem, da ja der NMA Stecker und Buchse besitzt. Insofern sind ja noch keine unnötigen Kosten entstanden und man ist immernoch deutlich günstiger und flexibler als mit dem richtigen GPS-Verbindungskabel. Auf den NMA war ich dann beim googeln auch schon gestoßen ... hatte mich an alte Zeiten des Vernetzens von Pc's mit nem Nullmodemkabel erinnert und gedacht da mus es doch was kürzeres geben.

Danke für die Zusammenarbeit, mal schauen wer seinen NMA zuerst hat. Werde dann hoffentlich den Erfolg vermelden können. Falls du schneller bist, kannst du ja mal kurz posten und die Vorfreude steigern ;-)

Gruß
swip


----------



## bennson (12. März 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 728 mit Garmin Hand GPS verbinden*

super !

ich muss bis ende märz auf mein neues modul warten 

also bist du der erste


----------



## swip (19. März 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 728 mit Garmin Hand GPS verbinden*

ERFOLGSMELDUNG!!!! |laola:

NM-Adapter ist gestern eingetroffen und wie freudig erwartet und vermutet funktioniert die Verbindung jetzt einwandfrei und die entsprechenden GPS-Funktionen des HB sind freigeschalten.

Grüße und schönes WE
swip


----------



## bennson (19. März 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 728 mit Garmin Hand GPS verbinden*

Super !


Mein Adapter müsste heute kommen.

Ich brauche ihn aber nur um mein Modul mit dem PC zu Verbinden


----------



## sven21 (2. August 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 728 mit Garmin Hand GPS verbinden*

Hallo,
ich möchte den Thread mal wieder hoch holen, da ich meinem 727 sehr günstig GPS Funktionalität eingehaucht habe.

Ein bisschen "Bastelkenntnisse" und etwas Feinmotorik werden allerdings benötigt. 

Es liest sich schlimmer als es ist und den ganzen Umbau habe ich in nicht einmal 2 Std. erledigt gehabt.

Bei einem Portablen Gerät ist es zudem noch viel einfacher, ich habe meinen HB fest verbaut.



Zuerst habe ich mir das Datenkabel gekauft, da ist ein Verschlussstopfen bei, den ich zum Stecker umgebaut habe.

Nun bei Ebay eine billige, gebrauchte, serielle GPS-Maus erstanden , keine 10€ inkl. Porto! 

Ist ein Taiwan Teil, egal es funktioniert |supergri

Die Maus hat neben dem seriellen Stecker auch einen, für eine externe Stromversorgung!

Wie bin ich vor gegangen:


1. 
Den seriellen Stecker der GPS-Maus abgeschnitten und mit einem Ohm-Meter geprüft welche Kabel benötigt werden.

Es sind die Kabel von Pin2 und Pin3!!!  

Die restlichen Kabel habe ich ganz kurz abgeschnitten und mit selbst verschweißenden Dichtungsband gegen Feuchtigkeit abgeklebt/isoliert. 


2. 
Kommen wir zum eigentlichen schwierigen Teil, den GPS-Stecker zu basteln.

Beim Datenkabel ist eine Schutzkappe auf dem Stecker drauf.

Wenn man sich den Stecker vom Datenkabel anschaut, sieht man dort 3 Pins, 2 liegen diagonal zusammen und einer unten alleine. 

Benötigt werden die Zwei, welche diagonal zusammen liegen!

Tipp!
Nimm das Datenkabel und schaue welche Pin-Buchsen es im Humminbird sind!

*WICHTIG!!!
Nun nimm den Schnellverschluss vom HB, wo die anderen Stecker, wie Strom-, Geberstecker etc. eingesteckt werden.* Dort kommt auch unser selbst gebastelter Stecker zum Schluss hinein! 

*Achte drauf wie die Kappe dort rein soll, eine Seite ist an der Kappe, so wie auch im Schnellverschluss, angeschrägt. 
Ist man zu voreilig, hat man die Kappe evtl. spiegelverkehrt mit den Pins versehen.* 

Gibt dadurch mehr Arbeit diese in dem Schnellverschluss anschließend zu fixieren/einzukleben bzw. muss der gebastelte Stecker mehr als nötig zugeschnitten werden!!! 

*Ich hoffe es ist einigermaßen verständlich beschrieben und man weiß was ich meine, tue mich etwas schwer mit der Erklärung.*

Nun habe ich an der benötigten Stellen in der Verschlusskappe, 2 Nähnadeln erhitzt und durch die Kappe gedrückt.
*
Um die genaue Position zu bekommen, habe ich erst eine Nadel in die benötigte Buchse des HB gesteckt, diese am oberen Ende erhitzt und durchgedrückt, danach die Zweite.*

So ist der Stecker schon einmal recht pass genau!

Anschließend habe ich die Nadeln, auf der Seite welche nachher in die Buchsen des HB gehen, mit Sekundenkleber, etwas fixiert, damit die Nadeln auch wirklich fest sitzen und nicht durchrutschen mit der Zeit.

Nun noch die Nadeln kürzen und fertig war der Stecker.

Das Material der Kappe ist nicht so dick und das durchdrücken ging somit sehr leicht!


3. 
Kabel der GPS Maus an die beiden Pins anlöten.

Wenn man sich notiert hat, was Pin2 und Pin3 sind, dann Löte Pin2 von der GPS-Maus an Pin3 vom HB, Pin3 von der GPS-Maus folglich an Pin2 vom HB.

Wenn man es nicht geprüft hat ist es kein Problem, einfach anlöten, die Chance steht 50:50 und kaputt geht da nix, versprochen!!!

Nun den selbst gebauten Stecker in den HB stecken, Stromkabel am HB anstecken, ebenso die GPS_Maus mit Strom versorgen.

Es sollte nach dem einschalten im HB das GPS Menue sichtbar geworden sein, ist es nicht der Fall, die Kabel vertauscht noch einmal anlöten!

Ich gehe mal davon aus, es funktioniert jetzt alles.


4. 
Nun muss der Stecker nur noch in den Schnellverschluss des HB eingeklebt werden.

Man muss jetzt aber dran denken, es hängt eine GPS-Maus mit am Kabel!|supergri

Ich habe mir deshalb die Mühe gemacht und den Stecker auf dem Boot, bei montierter Halterung, einzukleben. 

Habe den Schnellverschluss genommen und den Stromstecker so wie den GPS-Stecker hineingesteckt und an dem HB angeschlossen, geschaut, dass der GPS-Stecker auch nicht zu weit heraus schaut bzw. zu kurz hinein gesteckt ist.

Nun habe ich den Stecker mit ein zwei Tropfen Sekundenkleber fixiert, Moment gewartet und vom HB abgezogen.

Anschließend habe ich den Stecker weiter mit Sekundenkleber fest verklebt, ich war sehr großzügig, er soll ja nicht irgendwann einmal verrutschen. |supergri
Heißkleber dürfte auch sehr gut gehen.

Sollte er nicht in den Schnellverschluss passen, etwas mit einem Messer zurecht schneiden, dürfte nicht viel sein und da er verklebt wird, muss man auch nicht so penibel sein!


5.
Jetzt alles wieder ordnungsgemäß zusammenbauen, die GPS-Maus noch irgendwo ans Stromnetz hängen und Spaß haben.


Ich nutze das ganze nun schon ca. 2 Monate und habe den HB viele male schon an und abgesteckt, bis dato alles einwandfrei!


----------



## bennson (2. August 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 728 mit Garmin Hand GPS verbinden*

Super ! Bei mir funktioniert auch alles.


Zeig doch mal ein paar Bilder !

Grüße


----------



## sven21 (2. August 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 728 mit Garmin Hand GPS verbinden*

Moin Moin, 
Bilder habe ich leider keine davon gemacht.

Da mein HB fest im Boot verbaut ist, müsste ich alles demontieren und der Aufwand wäre mir zu groß.


----------



## Eagleeyw (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 728 mit Garmin Hand GPS verbinden*

Hallo zusammen,

Sorry, dass ich den Thread wiedere aufwärme.
Versuche mein HB 728 mit einer Altin GBT708 GPS-Maus zu verbinden. Leider klappt das ganze nicht so wirklich.
Die Daten der GPS Maus:
http://www.4active.pl/download/GBT708 Manual V1.02.pdf

Da die Maus TTL-Level ausgibt, hab ich mir einen TTL/RS232-Konverter gebaut und mit Free GPS auf dem PC hab ich auch Verbindung.
Allerdings wenn ich den Altina mit dem dem HB verbinde wird das GPS entweder nicht erkannt, oder es wird kein Signal empfangen, hab schon alle möglichen anschlussvarianten probiert.
Kann mir da vieleicht jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## bennson (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 728 mit Garmin Hand GPS verbinden*

Richtige Baudrate ? Richtige TX/RX ?


Gruß


----------



## Eagleeyw (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 728 mit Garmin Hand GPS verbinden*

Kann an der Maus eigentlich keine Baudrate einstellen.
Output protocol
-Baud Rate: 9600 bps
-Data bit:8
- Parity:No
- Stop bit:1
Format: NMEA0183 V2.2

TX/RX an der Maus sind richtig, es sei denn ich hab am HB die falschen erwischt. Allerdings kann ich nach einem Pin-Change das HB mit dem PC verbinden.


----------



## bennson (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 728 mit Garmin Hand GPS verbinden*

Siehe : http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2791591&postcount=5



Versuch mit sirfDemo die Baudrate zu ändern.

http://www.usglobalsat.com/forum/index.php?topic=1020.0


----------



## felchen2010 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 728 mit Garmin Hand GPS verbinden*

Hallo habe auch ein 727 aber wie geht das mit der usb maus kann ich nicht das hb usb kabel mit einer Maus verbrinden per doppelstecker dan müste ja mein hb die gps daten bekommen  oder


----------



## Eagleeyw (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 728 mit Garmin Hand GPS verbinden*

Vermute mal, die Baudrate von 38400 ist zu hoch, lässt sich aber mit dem Tool nicht ändern. Werde mal mit dem Hersteller schauen.







Nur um sicher zu sein, ist die Pin-Belegung des Steckers am HB selber richtig?


----------



## felchen2010 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 728 mit Garmin Hand GPS verbinden*

Hallo kann mich mal einer aufkleren mit der usb maus  was für eine usb maus brauchich den  un es mit meim hb 727 zu verbinden und welche kabel Bauch ich dazu ich verstehe es leider nicht #q  wehre um hilfe dankbar 
felchen 2010


----------



## bennson (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 728 mit Garmin Hand GPS verbinden*

Mit USB kommst du nicht weiter.


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=175308&page=2


----------



## heu20 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 728 mit Garmin Hand GPS verbinden*

Servus zusammen

Ich ahbe so eine GPS Maus: https://www.gps-total.de/Royaltek-RBT-2001-X-mini::252.html?gclid=CMG2zuf0macCFcMq3wodlQv9ag
Kann ich diese auch mit dem Humminbird 728 QB verbinden? Bzw müsste ja den signalausgang von BT auf Kabel ändern. Falls jemand einen Tip hätte wäre ich dankbar!

TL Jan


----------



## heu20 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 728 mit Garmin Hand GPS verbinden*

Hallo nochmal

Das Teil müsste ich doch, wenn ich einen entsprechenden Stecker für das HB machen auch gehen. Strom müsste es ja auch über das HB bekommen.
http://cgi.ebay.de/DB-9-GPS-Maus-RS-232-Mouse-Sirf-Star-3-Sirf-III-/310264823610?pt=DE_TV_Video_Elektronik_GPS_Zubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item483d397f3a

TL Jan


----------



## MefoFan (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 728 mit Garmin Hand GPS verbinden*

Hallo,
ich habe auch nochmal eine Frage...

Ich habe eine Gps-Maus geschenkt bekommen wo nur ein PS/2
Kabel dran war. 
Ich habe nun das ganze erstmal provisorisch zusammen getüttelt....
Das heißt 5V für die Antenne hole ich über USB und die anderen beiden Kabel hab ich mit meinem HB 728QB verbunden.

Der Systemstatus sagt GPS verbunden und die Menüs sind auch alle da!:q

Aber in der GPS Ansicht steht "Kein GPS Positionsfix"...|kopfkrat

Heißt das jetzt das ich kein Sat-Empfang habe, weil ich hier im Haus bin, oder ist das noch was anderes faul?

Die Antenne ist jetzt direkt am Fenster, aber wie gesagt bin ich in Moment wegen der Stromversorgung an den Rechner gebunden und kann mit dem Gerät nicht nach draussen.


Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## heu20 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 728 mit Garmin Hand GPS verbinden*

Servus Marco

Der findet kein Signal im Haus. Strom bekommt die Antenne auch über das HB728. Miss einfach mal an den frei liegenden Pins mit einem Multimeter, welche spannung da rauskommt!

TL Jan


----------



## MefoFan (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 728 mit Garmin Hand GPS verbinden*



heu20 schrieb:


> Servus Marco
> 
> Der findet kein Signal im Haus. Strom bekommt die Antenne auch über das HB728. Miss einfach mal an den frei liegenden Pins mit einem Multimeter, welche spannung da rauskommt!
> 
> TL Jan



Danke für den Tip!
Aber kommen da nicht 12V raus?
Na egal, hab das original PC-Kabel von HB.
Ich werde es noch mal abbauen und die Leitungen prüfen
an welche Pins die gehen, dann werde ich es ja sehen.


----------



## MefoFan (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 728 mit Garmin Hand GPS verbinden*

Sooo... Hab GPS Signal... alles funktioniert...:vik:

Jetzt muß ich das ganze nochmal schön zusammen löten (oder wie auch immer) und fertig.

Das Original HB PC-Kabel hat nur drei Adern und ich kann da keine Spannung messen.

Aber egal, ich bau mir ´nen kleinen Einbau-Spannungsumwandler
12V zu 5V mit USB-Buchse ein und das wars.

Hab jetzt funktiontüchtiges GPS und hab nix bezahlt :q !

Gruß Marco


----------



## heu20 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 728 mit Garmin Hand GPS verbinden*

Hi

Klingt gut. Aber mit nem Multimeter müsstest doch unten am HB messen können? Sind doch Messspitzen dran, oder? Bevor du dir unnötig nen Spannungsbegrenzer baust. 
Werd heute mal nachmessen.

TL Jan


----------



## MefoFan (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 728 mit Garmin Hand GPS verbinden*

Hi,
ich habe den "Monitor" vom Sitz abgenommen und dann kann man auf die Kabelenden gucken. 
Am "Stromkabel" kann ich natürlich Spannung messen.

Aber an dem HB PC-Kabel sind nur drei Adern.
Zwei davon sind momentan an der GPS-Antenne und das dritte ist wohl für die Verbindung zum PC wichtig und liegt jetzt im GPS-Betrieb brach....

Ich wüßte jetzt nicht wie ich Strom direkt vom Echo zur GPS-Antenne bekomme und dann müssen es auch noch 5V sein.

Bin elektrotechnisch auch nicht so gut drauf.....|uhoh:

Gruß Marco


----------



## heu20 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 728 mit Garmin Hand GPS verbinden*

Moin Marco

Es sind die beiden Buchsen an der Abflachung am Kabel. Leider kommen dort wirklich 12 Volt raus. Spannungsbegrenzer hätte ich noch. Mein Kumpel meinte gestern ganz nebenbei, dass er noch nen Garmin eMap hat. Das könne ich haben. Hab schon mal bei Schlagetter angefragt, welche Kabel ich da brauchen würde. Steige bei den Kabeln nicht soo ganz durch ;-)

TL Jan


----------



## heu20 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 728 mit Garmin Hand GPS verbinden*

Servus zusammen

Für alle die einen deutlich günstigeren GPS Empfänger wie das Originalteil suchen hier mal ein Link: http://www.yatego.com/startechnik/p,47c598ec2519f,47c54d1e42df35_3,marine-gps-empfänger-rs232
Vorteil ist der Spannungsbereich von 9 - 24 Volt! Sollte es mit dem eMap nicht funktionieren werde ich diesen Empfänger nehmen.

TL Jan


----------



## Eagleeyw (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 728 mit Garmin Hand GPS verbinden*

Hallo zusammen,

bin erst jetzt wieder dazu gekommen. 
Also, die Anschlüsse sind tatsächlich wie auf dem untersten Bild auf Seite 3. Das heisst das HB gibt 12V raus, die man z.B. mit einem L7805 auf 5V stabilisieren kann.
Ich für meinen Teil hab mich für ein GPS Modul NL-551EUSB von Navilock entschieden, welches sich mit 2 Widerständen auf ein TTL-Modul umbauen lässt. Anschliessend muss ich nur noch einen bereits vorhandenen TTL<-> RS232-Konverter und den Spannundsstabi mit allem verbinden und es sollte rennen.


----------



## bennson (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 728 mit Garmin Hand GPS verbinden*

Günstige Plug n Play alternative gibt es nicht.

Musst schon die offenen Enden eines Humminbird-Datenkabels mit dem des GPS-Receivers verbinden könnnen.

Wenn du nicht gerne bastelst ist das mit den 100€ schon die bessere Lösung 


Sonst: Geht auch mit den von jan (heu20) geposteten Modulen .. da sparst du dir das Konfigurieren des 550ERS Moduls.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=185489&highlight=navilock+550


----------



## heu20 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 728 mit Garmin Hand GPS verbinden*

*Garmin EMap an HB 728*

 							 							 																 									Servus

Es ist vollbracht. Habe ein EMap an mein 728er angeschlossen. 

Hier zu sehen: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3494604&postcount=5

TL Jan


----------

